# Wheel Bearing Whining



## RangerX (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey all, 
Just took my Passat in to my friendly neighborhood auto shop, of whom I thought was reliable, and had them replace a wheel bearing for me. Two days after the area of the car, driver fron, has started squealing at all speeds, it is an intermittent squeal, almost sounds like a european car alarm. Does it sound like it could be a botched bearing replacement? Or do I have other problems?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Wheel Bearing Whining (RangerX)*

While it is possible that it's unrelated, I would assume that they've messed it up somehow...maybe damaged them when pressing them into the hub or something.
I would take it back and get them to re-do it.


----------



## studioh (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a bad drivers front wheel bearing in my sons 79 rabbit...super loud at 30...not as loud at 40, it quiets when you turn left and gets louder when you turn right. Try getting the car up to speed swerving back and forth and see if the noise changes pitch.


----------



## RangerX (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (studioh)*

Update:
Well I have an appointment tomorrow with the shop in question they said ti will just be my brakes not bearings but they are willing to humor me. Nothing like being trated like an idiot, In 10 years of working on cars never once did I have a bad part or install the part improperly, yet it seems every time I use a garage they screw it up somehow... I even did bearings on my Scirocco with no problem. Looks like tomorrow is going to be interesting.
In response, there really is no rhyme or reason to the quealing, could be at 60 MPH could be at near stopping, but it is loud and it is definitely not the pads. We shall see....


----------

